# Algae or what?



## aquamaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Can anybody help me to solv this water problem?

Tank: 300 l (75 G )
Light: 200 w NO
No3 : 5 mg/l
Po4 : 0.5 mg/l
Ph : 7
Kh : 7 
Co2 : 3 b/s
Fe : 0, 25 mg/l


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have just the article to help you, I had a same problem a week ago.
http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/aqua/greenwater.html


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That is definately Green Water. You can either do a blackout or use a diatom filter. 

For the blackout do a 50% water change, blackout the tank (cover with blankets and black garbage bags so that no light gets into the tank) for three days (no peeking or fish feeding) and do another 50% water change after the blackout. 

I use a HOT Magnum with diatom powder for green water. It is very effective for removing Green Water from my 75g, though I have never had it quite this bad  Usually clears it up overnight.

With a KH of 7 and a PH of 7 you do not have much CO2 in the tank (21ppm). Try to get your CO2 in the 30ppm range, pH of 6.8, during the photo period. This should help you avoid Green Water in the future.


----------



## aquamaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you guys,
I will make the water change tomorrow and I'll add more CO2 in my tank after the black out. I hope this will help, because I have no diatome filter.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is another good link on green water... http://www.aquariaplants.com/cloudygreenwater.htm


----------

